

Source code for the Zemra crimeware bot released - SlipperySlope
http://www.h-online.com/security/news/item/Source-code-for-the-Zemra-crimeware-bot-released-1631420.html

======
SlipperySlope
Ironic that open source using a Microsoft language can be so evil.

How can free operating systems create completely trusted, safe computing
environments? What is the trade off between that ideal and Richard Stallman's
four freedoms?

